# emerge eselect: "ImportError: No module named docutils.core"

## bacuh

Hallo!

Versuche gerade eselect auf 1.0.10 upzudaten.

Problem:

```

[...]

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/eselect-1.0.10/work/eselect-1.0.10'

/usr/bin/rst2html.py < README > README.html

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/rst2html.py", line 19, in ?

    from docutils.core import publish_cmdline, default_description

ImportError: No module named docutils.core

make: *** [README.html] Fehler 1

 * 

 * ERROR: app-admin/eselect-1.0.10 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2061:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           make html || die "failed to build html";

 *  The die message:

 *   failed to build html

[...]

```

0.4-r3

Die docutils habe ich bereits frisch emerged (0.4-r3).

Eine Idee, was ich hier tun kann?

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.18-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo i686 Celeron (Coppermine)

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 28 May 2008 05:45:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="//usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache collision-protect confcache distlocks metadata-transfer notitles sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch u

serpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ ftp://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/lin

ux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo

-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pu

b/mirrors/gentoo http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LINGUAS="de en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="//usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 

--exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/yacy /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aim alsa bash-completion berkdb bzip2 calendar cdparanoia cdr clamav cli cracklib crypt cups directfb doc dri dvd dvd

r dvdread encode fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran ftp gdbm gif gpgme gphoto2 gpm gs gstreamer gtk gtk2 iconv icq ieee139

4 imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog jabber jack java jbig jpeg jpeg2k lcms lm_sensors lua matrox mbox mcal midi mime mp3 mpeg msn mudflap ncu

rses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openal opengl openmp osc pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline refle

ction samba session smime sockets spell spl sqlite ssl svg svga symlink tcpd theora tiff truetype unicode usb v4l vcd videos vorbis 

win32codecs wmf x86 xml xorg xprint xvid yahoo zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu

10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA

_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi 

null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default aut

hn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir di

sk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrit

e setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux"

 LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm

 ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage si

liconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA

_OPTS
```

Sollte ich meine "/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/eselect-1.0.10/temp/environment" auch noch posten?

----------

## bacuh

Das Problem sind wohl weniger eselect oder docutils. Es scheint an Python (2.4.4-r9) zu liegen, da ich auch bei anderen Scripten ähnliche Fehlermeldungen bekomme:

z. B. leo:

```

$ leo whatever

leoConfig.txt encoding: utf-8

Plugins disabled: use_plugins is 0

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/leo/src/leo.py", line 282, in ?

    run(fileName)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/leo/src/leo.py", line 74, in run

    g.app.createTkGui()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/leo/src/leoApp.py", line 208, in createTkGui

    import leoTkinterGui # Do this import after app module is fully imported.

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/leo/src/leoTkinterGui.py", line 10, in ?

    import leoTkinterColorPanels

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/leo/src/leoTkinterColorPanels.py", line 6, in ?

    import Tkinter as Tk

ImportError: No module named Tkinter

```

oder weekalarm (Amarok-Script):

```

Traceback (most recent call last):

File "/home/basti/.kde/share/apps/amarok/scripts/weekalarm/weekalarm.py", line 25, in ?

from WeekAlarmUI import WeekAlarmUI

File "/home/basti/.kde/share/apps/amarok/scripts/weekalarm/WeekAlarmUI.py", line 11, in ?

from qt import *

ImportError: No module named qt

```

Außerdem meinen einige dieser Amarok-Scripte, PyQt sei nicht installiert ("PyQt (Qt bindings for Python) is required for this script."), was es aber ist.

----------

## bacuh

Die Docutils waren doch nicht 0.4-r3, sondern 0.4. Deswegen habe ich sie upgedatet. Ging aber wegen "ACCESS VIOLATIONS nicht. Mit "FEATURES="-sandbox -usersandbox" emerge docutil" hat das dann aber funktioniert. emerge eselect bringt nun aber auch massig ACCESS VIOLATIONS:

```

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/core.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/frontend.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/io.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/utils.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/nodes.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/readers/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/transforms/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/languages/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/transforms/universal.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/writers/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/readers/doctree.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/readers/standalone.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/transforms/frontmatter.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/transforms/references.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/transforms/misc.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/statemachine.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/states.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/roman.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/urischemes.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/directives/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/languages/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/languages/en.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/tableparser.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/roles.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/writers/html4css1/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/languages/en.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/core.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/frontend.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/io.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/utils.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/nodes.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/readers/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/transforms/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/languages/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/transforms/universal.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/writers/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/readers/doctree.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/readers/standalone.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/transforms/frontmatter.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/transforms/references.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/transforms/misc.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/statemachine.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/states.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/roman.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/urischemes.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/directives/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/languages/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/languages/en.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/tableparser.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/roles.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/writers/html4css1/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/languages/en.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/core.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/frontend.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/io.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/utils.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/nodes.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/readers/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/transforms/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/languages/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/transforms/universal.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/writers/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/readers/doctree.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/readers/standalone.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/transforms/frontmatter.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/transforms/references.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/transforms/misc.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/statemachine.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/states.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/roman.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/urischemes.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/directives/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/languages/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/languages/en.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/tableparser.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/roles.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/writers/html4css1/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/directives/admonitions.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/languages/en.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/core.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/frontend.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/io.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/utils.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/nodes.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/readers/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/transforms/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/languages/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/transforms/universal.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/writers/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/readers/doctree.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/readers/standalone.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/transforms/frontmatter.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/transforms/references.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/transforms/misc.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/statemachine.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/states.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/roman.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/urischemes.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/directives/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/languages/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/languages/en.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/tableparser.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/roles.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/writers/html4css1/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/languages/en.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/core.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/frontend.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/io.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/utils.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/nodes.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/readers/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/transforms/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/languages/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/transforms/universal.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/writers/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/readers/doctree.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/readers/standalone.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/transforms/frontmatter.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/transforms/references.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/transforms/misc.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/statemachine.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/states.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/roman.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/urischemes.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/directives/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/languages/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/languages/en.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/tableparser.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/roles.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/writers/html4css1/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/directives/admonitions.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/languages/en.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/core.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/frontend.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/io.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/utils.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/nodes.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/readers/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/transforms/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/languages/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/transforms/universal.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/writers/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/readers/doctree.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/readers/standalone.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/transforms/frontmatter.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/transforms/references.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/transforms/misc.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/statemachine.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/states.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/roman.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/urischemes.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/directives/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/languages/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/languages/en.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/tableparser.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/parsers/rst/roles.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/writers/html4css1/__init__.pyc

unlink:    /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/docutils/languages/en.pyc

```

Also hauptsächlich files von docutils.

Wo könnte der Fehler liegen und wäre es ein Problem, eselect auch mit FEATURES="-sandbox -usersandbox" zu emergen?

----------

